# Multitouch fix coming out



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/08/22/jss15q-update-rolling-out-to-2013-nexus-7-with-a-multitouch-bug-fix/


----------



## Shadowlore (Jul 5, 2011)

I only hope this fix doesn't screw over those of us who aren't having issues.


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

mine was wonky when doing anything, especially typing. I got the update, but haven't had time to monkey around with it.


----------

